# My coworkers like to mock me?



## Butterflyluv

I don't know if I'm being to sensitive or if should say something. My co workers make fun of everything I do. The way I talk and my voice. It makes me feel insecure and they complain about everything and are super aggresive. I asked what was so funny but they said they didn't know. I can give examples if you like but they just talk down to me for no reason and I want to say a bunch of mean things to them and be very sarcastic but I stop myself because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or make anyone feel bad.....


----------



## Malek

Mock them back. It will make you feel better, hate begets hate. Don't be too mean about it, just dish out the same level of immaturity they have the audacity to give you. At work, you are there to do your job, and get paid, that's it. Don't listen to haters and get your task and duties done and work hard for that raise or promotion. Making friends at work is just icing on the cake, a luxury or a lucky coincidence, it shouldn't be your main concern. Just remain on good terms with your superiors and lay low enough so you're not any enemies with any of your coworkers, and you should get through the day just fine.

I do understand your situation all too well. I've spent a year trying to connect with my coworkers the best way I can, I've surmised and have drawn to the conclusion that they aren't worth the effort anymore unless they mutually give in enough effort in becoming my friend as well. That's about it. Quite often making too many friends or lovers at work can be hazardous as well cause your private life and work life can intertwine and that is a recipe for professional disaster, or so I've seen from other coworkers, some have even gotten fired. Just saying, the grass is always greener and we can't have everyone love us, just focus on the people who can make you smile and ignore the rest.


----------



## SallyLa

Butterfly,

I had a job that was FULL of that, I worked in a kitchen for almost 4 years. Problem was I didn't speak up until it was too late and the damage to my psyche was done. Also don't necessarily bite back against them, I became kind of aggressive and cold fighting back.

Is there a manager you can talk to and would the people listen to you told them it really bothered you?

-Sally


----------



## Empress_D

I would bring up something like that with my manager. And keep going higher up the chain if nobody puts an end to it b/c that's bordering on harassment in the workplace.


----------



## Abomb926

if they are genuinely mocking you and not just being playful, you could give a nonchalant "**** off" and ignore them completely. you cant subject yourself to so much torment on a daily basis!!


----------



## CreamCheese

dude, you remind me of myself. I am doing an internship, and I am not aggressive, but I notice my supervisor and the other workers are outgoing. I'm constantly picked on for little things and told I'm not being aggressive enough. It's unfair that people are rude, I am starting to feel in the working world you truly realize how awful people are.


----------



## iworkatthegatesofhell

*Report them!*

I completely feel your pain. I think you need to warn them that they are being disrespectful. Tell them in a serious and stern voice and make eye contact. If that does not work I think you need to take it to the next level and let your manager know what is going on. You do not need to take that sort of harassment in the workplace. I hate bullies!!!


----------



## lonelychild

I felt the same way when I used to work at a shoe store. All my coworkers were these hot phony type of girls that ***** around everyone just to get attention. I ended up quitting the job after 2 weeks lol.


----------



## ChuckBrown

There was this guy I used to work with that would call me gay or a ******. He would say ,"I never seen you with a girl". I left that job.


----------



## Rich19

do they do it 2 each other? if so it might just be banter which in that case you should just do it back, they will probably warm up 2 you 4 it
Telling the manager is not a good idea. they will just hate u more and you will have to put up with it or leave. 
You could bide your time until they say/do something that can get them fired but if you don't like hurting ppls feelings it's probably not for you.


----------



## theCARS1979

Butterflyluv said:


> I don't know if I'm being to sensitive or if should say something. My co workers make fun of everything I do. The way I talk and my voice. It makes me feel insecure and they complain about everything and are super aggresive. I asked what was so funny but they said they didn't know. I can give examples if you like but they just talk down to me for no reason and I want to say a bunch of mean things to them and be very sarcastic but I stop myself because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or make anyone feel bad.....


Pick something to make fun of them with and be sarcastic, f --k that , you dont have to take sh-t off anyone


----------



## noscreenname

This is blatant harassment and if you could document it would net you a nice chunk of change in court. Too bad your SA would keep you from doing this. Just move on and learn from it. Try to choose a field where it isn't as bad. 

As much as I hate a lot about my job I feel privileged I work in a field and state where this type of stuff doesn't fly. We can call an anonymous line and report people we have problems with where I work. 

On the other hand as people with SA we are overly sensitive and have to watch out we aren't taking things too seriously. It seems insane (at least to me) but busting balls is how a lot of people are friendly with each other, especially in a work setting.


----------



## Just Here

I don't think that saying a bunch mean things would solve anything. It will just escalate the problem. I would go to the coworker you know the best and take them to side ask what the problem is. If that doesn't work I would be careful what I said did around them. Watch your own back these people don't sound like nice people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Empress_D said:


> I would bring up something like that with my manager. And keep going higher up the chain if nobody puts an end to it b/c that's bordering on harassment in the workplace.


Worst possible thing you can ever do in a drama filled workplace. That's almost the equivalent of snitching in prison.


----------

